# Another new INFJ guy



## entropy (Mar 31, 2010)

wtf so many. I declare shenanigans.

Welcome.


----------



## Jyoel (Jul 9, 2010)

JJMTBC said:


> Welcome! I've always wanted to go to Sweden!


Thanks!
Sweden is wonderful, has some really beautiful landscapes!


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Jyoel said:


> Awesome! I love Chuck Jones cartoons. I really like the character designs.
> I think it's important to be able to appreciate and study the old. I'm sure you can get a well paid job if you stick to your style. Being unique in the art world is always good, as you probably know.
> 
> Funny you're mentioning Sleeping Beauty, I have one of the backgrounds as wallpaper ^^
> ...


That's beautiful :tongue: I'm a fan of nature scenes too
The watercolours from around that period are so good...
I like the others you posted too in the Museum thread

And I agree, Jones' characters.. especially what he did for Dr Seuss, really well done!

I see you already direct shorts.. have you done that with animation?


----------



## AllintheMind11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Herrow new INFJ guy. I'm somewhat new here myself


----------



## Jyoel (Jul 9, 2010)

Linus said:


> That's beautiful :tongue: I'm a fan of nature scenes too
> The watercolours from around that period are so good...
> I like the others you posted too in the Museum thread
> 
> ...


I've mostly directed live action shorts but recently I did a clay animation. It was nice to not have to deal with weather, shooting locations and such. It was a nice experience, but I don't want to touch clay ever again :crazy:
What got you in to backgrounds in animations and such?


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

hmm long story o_o.. to put it short i've been interested in art, drawing etc since i was young and eventually it led me to film.particularly eiko ishioka.. and beetlejuice, with the stop motion effects and animation coming from eastern europe using puppets and things. 
i was very drawn to the production design.. not just sets but also costumes and i went into theatre first in college but found it wasn't for me. for one, way too many people involved. and then there was some randomness, mistakes, and doing things on a whim along the way. very un-INFJ i suppose ^^; and one thing led to another...

i'm still moving about though... i will go back to school..
but now i can make clothes so that's out of the way


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.


----------



## Jyoel (Jul 9, 2010)

Linus said:


> hmm long story o_o.. to put it short i've been interested in art, drawing etc since i was young and eventually it led me to film.particularly eiko ishioka.. and beetlejuice, with the stop motion effects and animation coming from eastern europe using puppets and things.
> i was very drawn to the production design.. not just sets but also costumes and i went into theatre first in college but found it wasn't for me. for one, way too many people involved. and then there was some randomness, mistakes, and doing things on a whim along the way. very un-INFJ i suppose ^^; and one thing led to another...
> 
> i'm still moving about though... i will go back to school..
> but now i can make clothes so that's out of the way


That sounds awesome! I haven't seen beetlejuice. I'm adding it to my "movies to watch" list.
Yeah, I agree. Whenever I've been on a set, and there was a lot of people, I feel very drained of my energy. Too many people wanting something from me and too much "randomness".

Even if you're not going to work with theatre in the future, it's still a good experience! 

Good luck with your future ^^


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jyoel said:


> Hey!
> I really like Pixar movies. (Toy Story 3 made me cry 6 hours straight *dont tell anyone*).


Will you marry me?


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Jyoel said:


> That sounds awesome! I haven't seen beetlejuice. I'm adding it to my "movies to watch" list.
> Yeah, I agree. Whenever I've been on a set, and there was a lot of people, I feel very drained of my energy. Too many people wanting something from me and too much "randomness".
> 
> Even if you're not going to work with theatre in the future, it's still a good experience!
> ...


Thanks :tongue: You too
It must be interesting to move to another country for school
I'd like to do that next !

I agree with what you say, I also meant randomness from me after theatre.. like not getting into the school I applied for afterwards, for animation and ended up going into something else on a whim. A lot of things 'leading' me to places seemingly unrelated or random.. and ended up finding my calling that way. My journey through school has been all over the place, though I like everything I've learnt and still put it to use (but in a more personal than career way).. and also reviving some old childhood dreams now
itself is not quite _just_ the animated backgrounds, that is only a part of something bigger ^^


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the site.


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Joel,

I'm new here myself. So cool to find a fellow Dream Theater/Pixar lover! :happy:
What's your favorite DT song?


----------



## Jyoel (Jul 9, 2010)

Seeker99 said:


> Will you marry me?


**,
..Sorry I'm already taken D:
Besides, I would just cry too much. Passing out of all the drama and make a fool out of myself.
Though, it would be awesome to have a band play Toy Story music at the wedding. hm


----------



## Jyoel (Jul 9, 2010)

Linus said:


> Thanks :tongue: You too
> It must be interesting to move to another country for school
> I'd like to do that next !
> 
> ...


Going to another country for school is very "outside of the comfort zone" for me. I've never travelled that far before (and I'm going alone!). I keep telling myself that I'm going to regret it all my life if I don't take the chance.

I really respect people that have been through alot and learned along the way. Those are the people with a broad perspective and experience. And it definately sounds like you are one of those people ^^


----------



## Jyoel (Jul 9, 2010)

Nostalgic said:


> Hi Joel,
> 
> I'm new here myself. So cool to find a fellow Dream Theater/Pixar lover! :happy:
> What's your favorite DT song?


Hello there also-new-member :happy:
Are you a fan of DT and Pixar too? :laughing: I think they are some of humanity's greatest achievements.
It's hard to pick ONE song. My favorite album is Train of Thought, it was the first "metal" album I could listen to without thinking "what are they angry about?" (at that time I just listened to hip hop). But I think the absolute favorite song would be Stream of Consciousness. Because that's the first instrumental "song" that made me shiver and I thought it was the most epic song ever :happy:
What's yours? Do you like the direction DT is going in later albums? Or are you like me and really enjoy the older style more? (Like Images and Words) ^^


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

Jyoel said:


> Hello there also-new-member :happy:
> Are you a fan of DT and Pixar too? :laughing: I think they are some of humanity's greatest achievements.
> It's hard to pick ONE song. My favorite album is Train of Thought, it was the first "metal" album I could listen to without thinking "what are they angry about?" (at that time I just listened to hip hop). But I think the absolute favorite song would be Stream of Consciousness. Because that's the first instrumental "song" that made me shiver and I thought it was the most epic song ever :happy:
> What's yours? Do you like the direction DT is going in later albums? Or are you like me and really enjoy the older style more? (Like Images and Words) ^^


Hello :happy:
My favorite is probably Wither from Black Clouds and Silver Linings...it's really meaningful to me. I love the lyrics. I only heard about them last year, so I am just discovering their music ^^ I will have to listen to their older albums for sure!


----------

